# Summer vacation, kayaking..Rockport area



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

With summer coming and vacations being planned I wanted to let Military and their families know we have some kayaks (personal use nothing fancy ocean kayaks). We are not a business or a guide service, it is just something we enjoy doing as a family. Anyway if you are in the area Rockport, Aransas Pass, Port A well give me a shout and we will see if we can get you and your families on the water. Like I said it isn't much, but we will do what we can do to make sure you have some fun.


----------



## Santi (May 12, 2008)

coastalbend74,

How are you doing? As for me great now that I am home. I've been home just over a week now and love every bit of it. I sure did miss not being home and with my family. Will anyways I was writing back on you offer to see if you have any spaces avaibile for the around the July 4 weekend? Will if you can let me know and me and my family would love to come up and try to catch some fish. 

Thanks,
Santi,


----------

